

'Time telescope' could boost fibre-optic communication  - prat
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn17867-time-telescope-could-boost-fibreoptic-communication.html?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=online-news

======
prat
Here is the publication

[http://www.nature.com/nphoton/journal/v3/n10/abs/nphoton.200...](http://www.nature.com/nphoton/journal/v3/n10/abs/nphoton.2009.169.html)

------
anigbrowl
Posted elsewhere, but sometimes good posts sink for no reason here...and this
story deserves some love. 270Gbps is nothing to sneeze at!

Nature link is an $18 paywall, but the Cornell Photonics group put all their
papers up as pdf so I'm sure this one will jin them soon -
<http://nanophotonics.ece.cornell.edu/publications.html> \- there's a nice mix
of blue-sky and coming-soon stuff.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=852219>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=852231>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=849323>

